# Where to buy aluminum bolts / screws for bike?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Is there a good source / website to buy aluminum replacement bolts for updating bolts on bike?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

there is a few hongkong manufactures on ebay that make nice bolt upgrade kits. they also make nilon bolts for non weight items like bottle cages


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Toronto Cycles


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

imperial bike company


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Look for a hardware supplier in your area... not a hardware store, but more of an industrial supply type place. They often carry or can order oddball items at reasonable prices (unlike a hardware store).

Years ago I upgraded a bunch of hardware on my motorcycle from a place like this and it was relatively cheap.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's a thread on titanium bolts. Much stronger than aluminum.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/titanium-bolts-hardware-229941.html


----------



## Nattymo (Feb 22, 2013)

Depending on your local you should check out Pro-Bolt-usa or Pro-Bolt for EU. 

Another great source for hard to find metric hardware in the US.. Site isn't very special, selection is, Maryland Metrics.

I'd post links but I'm too new here.

Cheers,
NM


----------

